# cold air intake problem



## luke59 (May 12, 2007)

Hey i bought an aem cai for my 06 2.5 altima but after installing it we went to start the car and it stalled as soon as the rpm's settled. We when over the instructions a bunch of times and couldn't figure out were we went wrong. We checked all the connections for air leaks and nothing. we connected the maf underneath like the instructions told us and then on the side the same way that the stock intake had and got the same results both times. It was a dry day and nothing got in the engine so i dont know what happened. I heard that i need to reset the ecu but is this normal and if so how do i do that?


----------



## altimajason (Mar 8, 2007)

i never had to reset the ecu when i did my intake on my 2.5. the ses light may come on, but that's about it. make sure your vacuum hose is fit on tight and make sure that the maf sensor is put back on the right way. it is directional, and if backwards, it'll bag the engine down.


----------



## GeekyPunk (Jun 6, 2006)

Did you put the MAF sensor part backwards? Make sure the arrows on it are pointing towards the engine.


----------



## luke59 (May 12, 2007)

well i finally got the intake to work.....the problem was that when we changed the position of the maf originally we didnt unplug the battery for long enough...so thanks guys....i love my car even more now..i went to see my girl after we were done. She lives just outside the city and i let it fly on the back roads...wow the sound is unbelievable...and the added torque sure make it more fun to drive..


----------



## Alti2006 (Aug 2, 2007)

I just put in the AEM intake in my 06 altima 2.5. Before that for about 2 months I took off the big black piece where the air enters under the hood and just left that big hole for the air to come in and that was alot louder than the AEM. As far as HP and gas I dont know if it made a difference. I am alittle disappointed in the softer noise of the AEM. But try that before you install the AEM and you will see


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

??Maybe I don't quite understand. You took off the peice where the air enters so there was just a hole. did you remove the box where the filter is? If you didn't, sorry, I misunderstood. If you did, please don't ever do that again...


----------



## Alti2006 (Aug 2, 2007)

Haha, No i left the filter and all that on, thats a seperate peice.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

OK, That's good.


----------

